# Compra-venta > Vendo >  INCREIBLE TRANSPOSICION

## Moñiño

*TRANSPOSICIONINCREIBLE (30 EUROS) No incluye gastos de envio.*

*El magomuestra una moneda de 1€ y la coloca en su mano izquierda muy lentamente, sinllevársela en la otra mano, sin realizar ningún gesto extraño. La moneda estárealmente en su mano izquierda. Ahora la mano derecha va al bolsillo y saca unallave normal y corriente y la entrega a examinar. La devuelve a su manoderecha. 

En este momento el mago tiene la moneda en su izquierda y la llave en suderecha.

Cuando el mago abre sus manos de nuevo, ahora la mano izquierda sujeta la llavemientras que la moneda cae de su mano derecha. 

Todo se entrega a examinar al final del efecto. Se puede repetir inmediatamente.*
*Este increíblegimmick hace que puedas mostrar la mano vacia y que puedas mostrar las manos alfinal.

Solo requiere una técnica básica.*
*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=emX8skx4TTo

contacto mas rápido: magicjovis@gmail.com*

----------


## Moñiño

Sigue en venta o intercambio.

----------


## Moñiño

Increíble juego con increíble precio a la venta.

----------


## Moñiño

VENDIDO

----------


## fuicatasio

Parecia intetesante la oferta.

----------

